# Verizon FIOS Internet - Windows & Mac??



## Robert_R (Jan 30, 2005)

Does anyone here know (or more importantly has) if you can have Verizon FIOS internet in the same household with Windows and Apple computers?

Thanks!! :smile:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, if it uses standard internet protocol, it should work fine. Their web site shows that they have it for both platforms, but it sure isn't cheap. I don't think it will be a problem.


----------

